# General > Recommendations >  Thurso college Hair & Beauty Salon

## philupmaboug

Just wondering if anyone has ever used the hair & beauty salon at Thurso college as I was considering booking an appointment?

If so, what was the finished result like and are the students supervised whilst conducting treatments?

----------


## changilass

Been a few times, they are supervised and I have always been happy with the results.  I have lost the number so could you let me have it please as I could do with a new look.

----------


## Rangers1

All hair and beauty students are fully supervised and they use the best of products and equipment, better than some salons in caithness. Prices are VERY reasonable too. It may take slightly longer than an experienced pair of hands but you will get exactly what you ask for. To book an appointment call 01847 890000.

----------


## laguna2

That is the phone number for Caithness FM!  Number for College is 01847 889000

----------


## Rangers1

sorry, always get mixed up! but yeah i would recommend the salon to anyone who hasn't been before. they are closed over christmas and first salon starts back on the 14th of january 2013

----------


## Dadie

I have always thought about going ...but never have!
Where exactly is it?
OK before the smart comments I know it will be at the college!
And what hours is it open (as I have a short window of time to get things done) so I can plan kids stuff(so child free) around getting my eyebrows under submission for example.

----------

